# Waterers and Mineral feeders



## GoatMama123 (Sep 9, 2015)

I have seen a lot of good hay feeders.... and I get feeders in the milking stand.

I was wondering if we could start a thread of pictures of how people are keeping their water buckets above poop level as well as mineral. I have just been replenishing water 3 times a day but it is on the ground... and is often being kicked over.

I have the green little guys that were labeled mineral feed from costal/ wilco .... There has got to be a better way... has anyone done the PVC pipe mineral feeders? Worth it?


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

I just use a round rubber trough and keep an auto waterer on it during the day (in summer months). They only poop in it occasionally. I also just keep a flat sided bucket clipped on the fence for the minerals. No problems. 

Are you keeping the hay near the water? That may be the issue. If they're always near the water then they'll be more likely to poop in it and knock it over. Also, get a round or oval trough that can't be knocked over. Keep the minerals somewhat near the water, but keep the hay feeders somewhere totally different. This will also encourage movement. It's not good for them to sit around all day. It's good if they have to travel a bit to get back and forth from the food and water.


----------



## GoatMama123 (Sep 9, 2015)

I have it all in the same area, that may be the issue. I have just been doing a small circular flex bucket since I am refilling it so often to keep it clean. I do have a flat-sided bucket... How do you attach it?


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Spring link clip, clipped to the fence.


----------



## sunnyjane (Jan 9, 2016)

Double sided spring clip to my fence, heated bucket and above the poop shoot.


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

I use my empty protein tubs for water, they are 200lb ones so they are fairly tall. Once I have kids of course I have to pull out the ones that are cut in half of they can't reach. As for minerals I just have a plastic square bucket that hangs on the fence but they are seriously ticking me off using it to stand in. I read some article someone shared on FB and an idea was to use a old tire hanging (from a tree or rafter) for the minerals. I'm going to try that this spring when the rainy season is over since I have nothing In a shelter sturdy enough to do that


----------



## Chloe123 (Apr 16, 2015)

I have those small black feeders that you screw into wood, inside their shelter. I keep them tall enough, so they have to use the concrete blocks underneath to eat out of them. Started out with them lower, but I was always cleaning them out and they were wasting mineral and soda. I keep their water away from their hay and outside the shelter, but I still keep a close check for floating poo. They don't poo in it very often, but every now and then, I'll find floaties. For my waterers, I just use flat back 5 gallon horse feed buckets with a spring clip attached to the handle and the wire panel they are up against, so they can't tip them. They do have to be filled daily, and in summer, sometimes 2x/day. Keeps me busy, but they always get fresh water.


----------



## FineFolly (Dec 29, 2015)

Does anyone have guidelines on using automatic watering systems?


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

What do you mean by guidelines? You can purchase a basic float valve auto waterer. Super easy to set up. I've had good luck with the little giant brand.


----------



## GoatMama123 (Sep 9, 2015)

Ive heard great things about them- My inlaws have them... they just seem prone to freezing in the winter though


----------



## FineFolly (Dec 29, 2015)

We have the automatic watering bowls for our chickens, so I was wondering if the same works for goats.

If so, what height, and any other things to be ware of? I was thinking to mount them inside their barn area with access to their lot, so freezing isn't a concern. Do they need outside water as well?


----------



## sunnyjane (Jan 9, 2016)

You want to put anything high enough that they don't poop in it, water and minerals.


----------

